# AMSOIL at Lordstown



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Attention diesel folks:

This could be a good opportunity to try out the new Amsoil dexos2 as well as the transmission fluid.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh Andrei, you may regret this. I was going to place an order last week when they offered free shipping, but I didn't have time to research what oil my Merc needs. I'll get my order together this week.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Last call...I'm going to the distribution center tomorrow morning.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

75-90 and 10-40 signature lol


----------

